# Beginner's guide to Embroidery...



## TrafficGraffic (Jul 20, 2010)

... Hi guys and girls, please humor me.

I've been making heat applied T-Shirts for a number of years, and have just bought an AD860 Toyota embroidery machine, so here's the problem, I haven't got a clue where to start. 

I'm buying Wilcom DecoStudio as I've looked at various online demos and it seems to do everything I want it to.

How do you get the designs onto the machine itself, does DecoStudio 'talk' to the AD860 or do I just upload the file and use the machine control panel to do the rest.

I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I haven't found an idiots guide to how to do this, if there is one please do point me in the right direction, failing that any advise would be most welcome.

Thanks again

Tim


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I would start with Toyota's website. Most equipment manufacturers publish their how to's.


----------



## gliderdigitizing (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello
Wilcom deco studio is not a professional embroidery software. It is good for beginners but there are numerous functions missing which are available in Wilcom 2006. But you can get a good start with deco studio. 
Most of the embroidery machines get connect with computer through parallel port or USB or you can put your embroidery file in USB(Pen) drive if your machine has pen drive option. Toyota can accept Tajima dst format.
Many good embroidery softwares like Wilcom are having Machine connection setup through which you can easily connect your machine and upload designs directly into the machine.
Just specify Machine brand name, Model, Heads,needles, Connected port or some other important information in setup. You will find it easy.
I hope this helps.


Here is link for wilcom true sizer. Its free
http://www.wilcom.com.au/PRODUCTS/TrueSizer.aspx 


Regards
Ankit Vats
President
Glider Digitizing


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Pantograms might have a manual online. Might be similar to the 9000 model.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Tim,

Have you checked out the list at Yahoo Groups specifically for Toyota machines ?

Might be worth a look, and they appear to be very knowledgeable.

Sharon


----------

